# HO 18x12 Layout



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I am just playing around with some ideas with this layout. I am using SCARM to build my layout. Its HO scale and I'm looking for some feedback. The outside main rail radius is 22" and the inside rail radius is 18", the green rail indicates a were tracks are in tunnels. The layout measures 18'X12'. The space in between where I would walk is about 2 1/2' wide and 9' deep, and the layout base is about 4' wide and 12' deep at what I call the E section. I would like to have a nice balance between rail and structures being that I like buildings and vehicles because there is a story being told with them. i might have put this in the wrong post after looking at the layout post sorry about that.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

nice looking layout...
just curious as to which parts are against the walls??


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

the long portion along the back.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Very cool looking about how many trains could you run at the same time.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Im not sure, maybe two or three. Id like to run DCC


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

with the long part at the back against the wall, access should be good, and that part looks shallow, easier to reach to do construction...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I would also suggest access hatches over those tunnels! make sure track is free of flaws while ease of access is granted.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Just an idea but what if you get rid of the tunnels on the outer loop and elevate that long back stretch to 4" above the table height. You have plenty of room to grade up and down on the left and right sides. I think that would make it better in the upper right section because right now you have 2 tracks running fairly close together at the same elevation but one in a tunnel and the other not.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Mark that outer loop that runs the back of the table is elevated to 3.5 inches you just cant see that in these drawings. It looks close in the drawing but its actually underneath it.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

JoeG said:


> Mark that outer loop that runs the back of the table is elevated to 3.5 inches you just cant see that in these drawings. It looks close in the drawing but its actually underneath it.



Ah ok, that makes sense. I guess my idea wasn't too bad then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What's your minimum radius and what kind of rolling stock are you looking to run? With that much room I'd go min 24" radius which would allow you to run just about anything.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

My minimum radius is 18" on the inside and 22" on the outside. I didn't put 24" in because the 22" radius was so close to the edge of the layout. But I'm guessing you are saying I should make the bench work slightly bigger so i could accommodate the 24"?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

Nice layout space. You've got room for whatever you 
want to build.

A few suggestions:

Since you most likely will be going DCC, I would urge you
to install more and longer passing sidings. That way you
can run trains in opposite directions on your single track
mains...something very difficult to do with DC only but
no problem with DCC and it makes for lots of operating fun.

You have a really nice big yard. But it needs a track where
you can build your trains, perhaps parallel to the ladder track.

You'll also want several industry sidings to spot the cars your
switcher pulled from that big train that just came in.

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It would be a shame to build a layout that large and be limited in what you can run (which WILL happen with an 18" min radius).

Think about widening the areas where you need the width and narrowing the benchwork where you don't (don't think in straight lines but rather curved edges to the benchwork)

I would personally go 24" on the inside and 26" (26.5") on the outside radius and adjust your benchwork accordingly. Operationally you'll be much happier with it (cars will look better and not derail as often on the larger radii.)


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice everyone. I will definitely be doing some changes to the layout. Also, I'll be adding some sidings for industry which will also allow me to buy more switchers :thumbsup:. I have already increased my radius on the outer loop and will see if i can increase the inner loop.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks really good, but it seems like a lot of the tracks are in tunnels. I hope you are going to have access hatches for all of those. 

-J.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> It would be a shame to build a layout that large and be limited in what you can run (which WILL happen with an 18" min radius).
> 
> Think about widening the areas where you need the width and narrowing the benchwork where you don't (don't think in straight lines but rather curved edges to the benchwork)
> 
> I would personally go 24" on the inside and 26" (26.5") on the outside radius and adjust your benchwork accordingly. Operationally you'll be much happier with it (cars will look better and not derail as often on the larger radii.)



I like this idea too. I'm starting to adopt the opinion that the larger the radius you can go, the better. Whenever I see passenger cars for sale in person, they look really long! You don't want them over hanging into the freight train headed the other way. 

Your drawing and 3D models look great man. Extremely valuable info to have in advance. Cool idea for the space.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Looks really good, but it seems like a lot of the tracks are in tunnels. I hope you are going to have access hatches for all of those.
> 
> -J.


Yes there is a lot of tunnels. One reason I wanted to do that is to maximize some of the area so I can place some towns with roads. And as for the access hatches, I was either going to try to conceal some or go throught the back if i have room


----------

